
The Java ME nonsense story - thisisblurry
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2012/01/the_java_me_non.html
======
davidw
I think Java ME's so far in the grave it's not worth beating up on it at this
point. Sure, it is still widely deployed on feature phones, but it is _not_
the future.

~~~
samstokes
That may be true, but the article is actually about the misreporting in market
share graphs of Opera Mini as Java ME.

~~~
davidw
Right, but my point is: who cares? I mean, it's nice to point it out, but it's
nothing to get that worked up about. It's not like we're going to be seeing
ads along the lines of "Hey, I heard Java ME's making a comeback!" ( see:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEnTxzQ5LTI> )

------
kgutteridge
I started of in mobile in J2ME and am not looking back, you would want a
sizeable portion of the market to even consider switching from the Android/iOS
SDKs unless you also have a passion for self harm.

Even something as simple as signing and certification is a massive headache as
theres no standardisation of what root certificates are in devices. The UTi
and Java Verfied (Java Verfried as we called it) came very close but its still
not 100%

No one really upgraded the firmware in their devices and the Java machine
could not be updated, when fragmentation issues were solved, it was painful
but some useful lessons were learned I guess!

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
In my (limited) experience, it's fairly difficult to find J2ME devices which
are easy to get code on- most cheap feature phones use proprietary cables and
software for data transfer. If anybody can prove me wrong, please do. As a
hobbyist, a dirt-cheap commodity Java platform would neat to have.

~~~
fidotron
It's fairly easy: run a webserver and upload the jad/jar to it. Host a page
linking to the jad. Visit page from phone, and select that link.

The downside is you pay for the data on your cell plan.

Alternatively blasting the jar at the device over bluetooth is also likely to
work.

~~~
simcop2387
I had an older nokia phone that i could do that with over bluetooth, but it
would usually fail to recognize the certificates unless put on to it by the
nokia software rather than standard obex.

------
matale
I think the more interesting stat from that report is the huge lead that iOS
has over Android in terms of web use, it seems really strange given Android's
explosive growth.

Here again I suspect they are only counting the default Android browser and
not all the alternatives, although the iPad might also be a factor.

~~~
nextparadigms
It's not strange at all. They don't measure device units with their stats.
They measure "time spent in the browser". Considering an iPad is used a lot
more for web browsing than a phone, whether it's iPhone or Android, it
dramatically skews the results in favor of "iOS". Plus, they measure stock
Android browser usage. And many Android users don't even use the stock
browser.

But the main point is they don't measure device units, so if you're looking
for that, don't look at browser stats, especially not the ones from Net
Marketshare. They've always been misleading like that. They've even added the
iOS browser numbers to desktop Safari numbers once and said "Safari had much
higher growth than Chrome" - which is just silly.

If you want device numbers, just listen to what the companies themselves are
saying. The last numbers from Apple for all iOS devices were 250 million, and
200 million Android devices. Clearly the Net Marketshare stats don't show that
at all. They show iOS being 3x bigger, which is very misleading, and what's
upsetting is that they actually bank on it.

